# Touch 3G -No web browsing via 3G? *update*It's official*



## pjtjm (Aug 24, 2010)

I just posted this on the Kindle discussion at Amazon - but I wanted to pass on something I just noticed in the description for the Touch 3G--- 



I just noticed this on the product detail page for the Touch 3G: "Experimental web browsing is available via Wi-Fi." 

On the "Kindle Keyboard" page it says: "Experimental web browsing is free."

Soooooo.... I read that to mean that the new product will no longer allow web browsing via 3G. Does anyone know for sure if that's true?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think you might be right. I can't say that I blame them. Picking up the 3G tab for so many Kindles has got to be expensive.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm, that's a deal breaker for me then. 

I don't use the web browser much, but when I travel I use it a lot. Especially overseas where mobile phone coverage for emails etc is costly. And wifi is always so expensive.  Oh well, have to cancel then.

Thankyou for spotting this pjtjm.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Hmm, that's a deal breaker for me then.
> 
> I don't use the web browser much, but when I travel I use it a lot. Especially overseas where mobile phone coverage for emails etc is costly. And wifi is always so expensive. Oh well, have to cancel then.
> 
> Thankyou for spotting this pjtjm.


You might want to ask someone at Amazon. I'm not certain that all the details are really well-understood. Some of the early things I saw posted turned out not to be true.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> You might want to ask someone at Amazon. I'm not certain that all the details are really well-understood. Some of the early things I saw posted turned out not to be true.


That's true, but it seems to come from the Specifications page. But I will email them to confirm.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am currently chatting with Rupa from Amazon.......
You are now connected to Rupa from Amazon.com.
Me:Can you confirm that there is no experimental web browsing with 3G in the new 3G touch please?
Rupa:Hello, my name is Rupa. I'll be happy to help you.
It is experimental web browser on Kindle Touch 3G 
Me:Hi Rupa, I am a little confused as the specifications state that experimental browsing is through wifi, and it does not state 3g.
Rupa:If you have Wifi, the web browser is not restricted
But when you use 3G it is experimental
sigh.......


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Me:Could you explain what experimental means then? I am not often near free wifi and will need to use 3G while travelling.
Rupa:You might have some restrictions while using different websites
There is no restriction for Wikipedia though
The different network providers while travel ling, have their own restrictions and you might not be able to browse all the websites
Me:Thanks Rupa. Are these restrictions more significant than the current Kindle 3 model?
Rupa:It is the same 
But for the Kindle Fire is not experimental

So maybe it is ok then?  ein confusen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It _sounds_ like there will be a web browser on the 3G but it will be the rudimentary sort as is on the current K3(Keyboard). Where as on the Fire it's a full browser.


----------



## pjtjm (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow.. That was painful to read, but I still don't think it answered anything.  I hope I'm just reading into it, but I really think they hid the change in the fine print.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

If that is the change (no browsing via 3g on the touch), I'll be REALLY happy that I have a K3g! I don't travel a ton, but a handful of times a year when I do, I like having the 3g browsing ability.


----------



## pjtjm (Aug 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It _sounds_ like there will be a web browser on the 3G but it will be the rudimentary sort as is on the current K3(Keyboard). Where as on the Fire it's a full browser.


Yes, there will definitely be a web browser (experimental, but there). The question is whether you can access the experimental WB via 3G, or will you need to be connected via wifi in order to use it.

I know that the classic nook 3G was only used for downloading books - web browsing was strictly wifi. I believe that the touch 3G may be the same.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It _sounds_ like there will be a web browser on the 3G but it will be the rudimentary sort as is on the current K3(Keyboard). Where as on the Fire it's a full browser.


Yes, I think that is it Ann. They don't want the Touch to sound like the new Fire. I have now sent an email and needless to say, have copied the text from the chat.


pjtjm said:


> Yes, there will definitely be a web browser (experimental, but there). The question is whether you can access the experimental WB via 3G, or will you need to be connected via wifi in order to use it.


Yes, I tried to sort the 3G access versus the Wifi access but not sure I managed to convey that properly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

j.elliott said:


> A lot of people are going to be cranky when they realize what they've bought.


I think the number of folks who buy a 3G Kindle with the idea of being able to use the web browser is very small. Of the people I know off KB who have Kindles -- maybe a dozen people -- not a one has any interest in using the wireless capabilities for anything other than downloading books. Some of them haven't a clue that there is a built in browser. They just use it for reading. It's not that they don't want mobile web access. . .they just all have much more efficient ways to get it.

Admittedly, it's a 'nice to have in a pinch' sort of thing that is possibly no longer there. But you can't blame Amazon for not wanting to pay everyone's wireless bill!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Last night I had a brief period where I thought having the international 3G web browsing capability would be awfully nice, and I briefly had an order in for a 3G Touch, even though I'm unenthused about a touchscreen Kindle.  Then I remembered this thread, went and carefully reviewed the specs on the 3G Touch, and concluded that makes pretty clear that the Touch doesn't have web browsing except over wifi (strictly my interpretation of what Amazon wrote, don't sell the farm based on my statement). I quickly cancelled my Touch order and reinstated my order for a $79 Kindle to travel with.  I even dabbled with ordering a 3G K3, but decided that would be lunacy, I don't need 3G browsing that badly, and I can pay a lot of hotel wifi charges for the price of a Kindle.

A pity, would've been nice.  If Amazon clarifies that international 3G browsing still works on the Touch I'll reconsider.  But only time I'll miss it is traveling overseas, which isn't terribly common.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

j.elliott said:


> I totally get that, and it's a wise business decision. It does appear though, that they are not exactly being upfront about it. I'm one of those 'in a pinch' people, and I'm glad I still have my K3 3G.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the reaction when more people know about this. I just wish Amazon had clarified it without shoppers having to stumble upon it. It makes for better buying decision making.
> 
> I'm still very much looking forward to the WiFi version! ;-)


My point is that I don't think most people will even notice!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My point is that I don't think most people will even notice!


Well, I wouldn't bother to buy a 3g unless the experimental or some type of 3g browsing is available, so I think many will notice! That said, I'm not sure it's a downgrade so much as they don't want to bother to advertise it. Speculation at this point, but it sounds to me like it's probably the same as the current 3g, but they aren't promising it.

That said, I won't order the touch until it's clarified. Meanwhile I'm more tempted by the older model because the features are clear and I've been able to ask several people who do use the 3g function for mail and browsing what they think of it. (Some say it's great, some say it's cumbersome, but it's there!)

I'm actually starting to lean toward waiting until these new models are in the hands of customers so that I can get real feedback. The only other thing that makes sense is to buy the cheapest model and then go with a tablet when it has the features I need.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

There was another thread on the Amazon forums where 2 separate people confirmed with Kindle Support that the browsing is the same on e-ink Kindles, whether through wi-fi or 3G.

Edited to add: I found the post with the email from KS pasted in:
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=47&cdPage=2&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx390HFZ5SRXHJ6&cdMsgID=Mx2OZY2HHSMVEWW#Mx2OZY2HHSMVEWW


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I would!  I use my 3G fairly frequently.  Mostly to access Amazon and get samples of books people recommend, but also to use Wikipedia, Google maps, check e-mail in a pinch, and access my calendar.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

On the product page for the new Kindle Touch 3G, in the "Technical Details" section, across from "Battery Life" it states [bold emphasis mine]:

_A single charge lasts up to two months with wireless off based upon a half-hour of daily reading time. Keep wireless always on and it lasts for up to 3 weeks. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store, downloading content, and web browsing (*browsing available only in Wi-Fi mode*)._

They were obviously trying to make a point by adding those specific words. From that, it seems clear that there will be no web browsing using 3G on this new 3G model.

I am very disappointed, as that is a feature I do use (and appreciate) with my current Kindle 3G+wi-fi model. I can understand why Amazon would make that decision, but I'm still bummed about it. I guess I won't be "upgrading."


----------



## pjtjm (Aug 24, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> There was another thread on the Amazon forums where 2 separate people confirmed with Kindle Support that the browsing is the same on e-ink Kindles, whether through wi-fi or 3G.
> 
> Edited to add: I found the post with the email from KS pasted in:
> http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=47&cdPage=2&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx390HFZ5SRXHJ6&cdMsgID=Mx2OZY2HHSMVEWW#Mx2OZY2HHSMVEWW


Yes, but on the same thread, someone else noticed this on the battery charging section:

If you read the charging specs for the 3g touch you will find this:
A single charge lasts up to two months with wireless off based upon a half-hour of daily reading time. Keep wireless always on and it lasts for up to 3 weeks. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store, downloading content, and web browsing (browsing available only in Wi-Fi mode).

Since they used the work "ONLY" I think that means what it says. I guess we will have to wait until November to know if we can believe the text on the page, or Kindle CS.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I just cancelled my Touch3G and ordered the WiFi only.  I rarely am out of wifi range and was just getting the 3G as extra insurance for when wifi is down and if for some reason my smartphone was not available.  This thread caused me to rethink it all and I realized that if I really needed to browse and had no other option available to me, I could always use my Kindle2.  With the ambiguity of the web browser being available through 3G, I might was well save the $50.


----------



## ztm (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok everybody listen up I am tired of this browser drama!!  

But seriously,

As soon as I saw that phrasing yesterday I called Kindle CS and asked.  I did this twice to get two opinions on the issue and both said that on the Kindle Touch 3G you can use the web browser via the 3g network...and they confirmed this with their resources.  You can also use it via WiFi if you choose and it should be faster.  They stated that the phrasing was unfortunate and that a lot of people were confused.

That combined with the CS chat posted above makes it pretty clear that web browsing over the 3g network is still available just as it was on the Kindle 3-3G (Kindle Keyboard 3G) model.  

People are getting hung up on things like "experimental" etc...all the browsing on the E-Ink Kindles falls under that banner of "Experimental Features" and that has always been the case.  Perhaps what the guy in the CS chat meant by "full browsing" is that WiFi browsing will naturally be faster if you have a good connection.  But in any case all this drama and back and forth is a bit silly over bad wording on Amazon's part.  Everyone that has contacted CS has been assured that browsing over the 3g network is intact on the Touch 3G just as it has been on the previous 3g enabled models.  In every thread I have seen people are acting like it's some conspiracy and all the CS reps are giving out misinformation.  Forums can get a bit too dramatic.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I too called Kindle CS this evening, and explained to the rep that there was great consternation in the fan websites over this supposed change.  I pointed out to him on the Touch 3G product page where it says that experimental web browsing is available via wifi (implying that it isn't available via 3g).  He indicated that he thought the web browsing was the same as it has been on earlier models.  He checked with a supervisor and I believe some other employees who believed the same thing.  He indicated that tomorrow he is scheduled to have a sitdown with a Touch 3G and get to play with it directly, and he promised me to call me personally if he found that web browsing was not available over 3G.  I reminded him about the way the language on the product page was written, and encouraged that it be corrected.  He indicated he would tell his manager about it (which is of course all that he can do).  And I'll look for that call back!

As a result of this confusion, I've requested cancellation of my $79 Kindle (hasn't occurred yet) and placed an order for a Touch 3G (plenty of time to cancel if this doesn't pan out).  I'm hoping that my existing Kindle order will cancel successfully, if it doesn't, and the capability for 3G browsing is confirmed, I'll send it back to Amazon in favor of a 3G Touch.  If it doesn't, and it ends up that 3G web browsing isn't available, I'll just keep the new Kindle of course.  But even though I won't use it very often, I am finding the idea of being able to web browse in foreign countries, even at incredibly slow speeds, to be very comforting.  For emailing, and for looking a phone number or other information up in a crunch.

Cue the dramatic music as the drama continues...


----------



## ztm (Sep 30, 2011)

BUM BUM BUMMMMMMMM!!!!!  

I watched the Amazon Kindle Discussion thread meltdown as people pretty much created facts without anyone checking.  I had called an hour before that but don't post in those forums so I just watched with amusement while people got all spun up thinking "why would you argue about it here rather than just call yourself?".  People get in such a panic over stuff and don't get facts first.  I don't understand it.  What I find more perplexing is the insistence by some that it's an intentional omission that the CS reps aren't telling us about.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

ztm said:


> People are getting hung up on things like "experimental" etc...


I am not hung up on the word experimental at all. Amazon have always used that terminology. I use the free 3G browser to check my email while overseas because it is the only free service available.

This is what Amazon CS emailed me today:

Hello,

I understand your concern and I'm happy to help.

Kindle Touch 3G has WebKit- Based Browser features; you can browse the web over Wi-Fi and and WhisperNet(3G coverage).

However, for international customer's, Internet access using your Kindle's Web Browser through Whispernet is not available in most countries outside the United States when using your Kindle's 3G connection, however most customers can access Wikipedia and other website.

So, to me that is clear as mud.


----------



## ztm (Sep 30, 2011)

That is no different than it has always been.

Go to this link and zoom out as far as it will go and then drag the map around so you can see the whole world...you will see 3g coverage isn't available in lots of countries and even then only in certain cities....http://client0.cellmaps.com/viewer.html?cov=1

And this statement "The Experimental Web Browser is currently only available for some customers outside of the United States" from the link below for the Kindle 3 has always been there and was in the Kindle 2 verbage also.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200505470&#intwhisp


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The information on Amazon's product pages is what most people go by when making purchasing decisions. I'm glad that Amazon's being contacted by customers for clarification about this! If 3G web browsing _is_ indeed included with the Kindle Touch 3G, then Amazon needs to reword these two statements (my bold) on their Kindle Touch 3G product page ASAP:

WebKit-Based Browser:
Kindle Touch 3G's experimental web browser is based on WebKit. It's easy to find the information you're looking for right from your Kindle Touch 3G. *Experimental web browsing is available via Wi-Fi.*

Battery Life:
A single charge lasts up to two months with wireless off based upon a half-hour of daily reading time. Keep wireless always on and it lasts for up to 3 weeks. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store, downloading content, and web browsing (*browsing available only in Wi-Fi mode*).



The Hooded Claw said:


> He indicated that tomorrow he is scheduled to have a sitdown with a Touch 3G and get to play with it directly, and he promised me to call me personally if he found that web browsing was not available over 3G. I reminded him about the way the language on the product page was written, and encouraged that it be corrected. He indicated he would tell his manager about it (which is of course all that he can do). And I'll look for that call back!


I certainly do hope that customer service agent calls you back after he handles the Touch 3G to let you know one way or the other. Please do let us know.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> If 3G web browsing _is_ indeed included with the Kindle Touch 3G, then Amazon needs to reword these two statements (my bold) on their Kindle Touch 3G product page ASAP:
> 
> WebKit-Based Browser:
> Kindle Touch 3G's experimental web browser is based on WebKit. It's easy to find the information you're looking for right from your Kindle Touch 3G. *Experimental web browsing is available via Wi-Fi.*


Exactly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I certainly do hope that customer service agent calls you back after he handles the Touch 3G to let you know one way or the other. Please do let us know.


Actually, he only promised to call if web browsing is NOT available over 3G. If he doesn't call, I'm to assume that things are as he told me. I'll let y'all know what I hear.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't say I ever really use the 3G for web browsing.  Mostly just show curious people it can browse the web.  I still want/need the 3G because of my newspapers and blogs.  They update several times a day.  Without 3G they would only update when wifi is available.  There have been plenty of times I was stuck out on a field trip or in other remote areas with no wifi around.

I am thinking maybe this means I need to get a DX to go beside my new touch....


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe I'll still get the current 3g.  It's available now and I don't think I have to have touch.  And from what I can tell the new models aren't faster or more clear (contrast) but I could be wrong about that too...


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I know that the web browser on the K3 isn't the best, but it does come in handy at times. I can even log in to Smashwords and download books directly from there. So, it does have its benefits. I'll be interested to see what people find once the Touch3G is released.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Has this issue been resolved or clarified yet? Must be paying $50 for something here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Has this issue been resolved or clarified yet? Must be paying $50 for something here.


The additional charge for 3G is partly for the additional hardware and also a partial defrayment of Amazon's costs for the monthly data charges to them. ("Free 3G" isn't free. . .Amazon just pays for it instead of you.  )

Even if all they're sending via 3G is books, that can add up. I'd guess their contract with ATT is a certain amount per month for a specified amount of data time, plus extra if it's more than that. So they have the right to do what they can to minimize that 'extra'.

It occurs to me the clunky browser is both a pro and a con in their control of that cost. It's good for them because it's so slow that most people won't use it with any regularity or for an extended period. On the other hand, those who are willing to use it. . . .well. . . .what would take a few seconds on a smart phone takes a few minutes with the Kindle Browser. If they truly have eliminated browsing via 3G for the Kindle Touch, it's probably because more people than expected are actually using it and it's costing them more than they'd figured.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Has this issue been resolved or clarified yet?


Amazon has had the same wording on their Kindle Touch 3G product page since it's been offered. They have received _many_ inquiries from customers wanting to know if the Kindle Touch 3G includes 3G web browsing. Replies from Amazon CS have varied; some have stated that 3G will work the same as it did on the previous K3 (keyboard) model, while others are telling customers that they will be able to use 3G only to download Amazon books (and maybe access wikipedia). As the CS agents become more familiar with the device (by using it themselves, I hope!), perhaps we'll start getting more consistent responses.

Despite all these customer inquiries, Amazon has NOT made any changes to the wording on the Kindle Touch 3G page. They would have changed it by now if there was some mistake there. Their wording is very clear:

WebKit-Based Browser:
Kindle Touch 3G's experimental web browser is based on WebKit. It's easy to find the information you're looking for right from your Kindle Touch 3G. *Experimental web browsing is available via Wi-Fi.*

Battery Life:
A single charge lasts up to two months with wireless off based upon a half-hour of daily reading time. Keep wireless always on and it lasts for up to 3 weeks. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store, downloading content, and web browsing (*browsing available only in Wi-Fi mode*).

I don't think we'll know for sure until after the model is released on November 21 and people test the device themselves and report here. Since Amazon doesn't charge until an item is shipped and there is still lots of time to cancel the order before shipping, I don't see any problem in ordering the Kindle Touch 3G and waiting for more clarification. And if you're not happy with your purchase, they do have a good return policy.

Because navigation with the touchscreen is so much easier than using the 5-way controller on the keyboard model, I think a lot more people would have used the 3G to browse, so I can understand why Amazon would make that decision. And they're not trying to deceive anyone by changing the rules. It is clearly spelled out on the product page; you can't get much clearer than "browsing available only in Wi-Fi mode."

I guess we'll see what happens, but personally, I wouldn't count on being able to use 3G to web-browse on the device. I actually hope I'm wrong, though!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The additional charge for 3G is partly for the additional hardware and also a partial defrayment of Amazon's costs for the monthly data charges to them. ("Free 3G" isn't free. . .Amazon just pays for it instead of you.  )
> 
> Even if all they're sending via 3G is books, that can add up. I'd guess their contract with ATT is a certain amount per month for a specified amount of data time, plus extra if it's more than that. So they have the right to do what they can to minimize that 'extra'.
> 
> It occurs to me the clunky browser is both a pro and a con in their control of that cost. It's good for them because it's so slow that most people won't use it with any regularity or for an extended period. On the other hand, those who are willing to use it. . . .well. . . .what would take a few seconds on a smart phone takes a few minutes with the Kindle Browser. If they truly have eliminated browsing via 3G for the Kindle Touch, it's probably because more people than expected are actually using it and it's costing them more than they'd figured.


It should probably be noted here that in some cases, the AUTHOR is paying for that data charge. For books between 2.99 and 9.99, we get 70 percent MINUS the data charge. So in effect the customer still pays the data charge it's all a matter of where it comes from. When you buy a book, the cost of the data charge is built in (be it whispernet or 3g)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Although I'd tried to cancel my order for a $79 Kindle, it shipped last night via USPS.  If the 3G Touch web browsing issue isn't settled by the time I receive it, I will probably send it back.  A new Kindle is strictly in the "optional and nice to have" category, so I don't urgently need it, and if 3G browsing is available for the Touch, I've concluded it would be good to have even if I use it rarely (mainly when traveling abroad).

I suspect Dreamweaver is correct that the written description on the Touch is how it will be, though I hope she is wrong.  The only reason I can conceive for Amazon not to publicly clarify the issue now is that either they are trying to avoid stories about "Amazon walks back capability of new Kindles" till after the device is out (though I suspect the backlash post-release will be worse if people are surprised) or that conceivably the issue of 3G web browsing is genuinely up in the air still yet--Perhaps they thought they could remove it quietly with no fuss, and are surprised by the amount of negative interest it has attracted.  I assume that the instructions that ATT has about what to allow for the particular devices can be changed till fairly late in the game, so the decision may not have to be made for a few weeks.  Neither of those reasons sounds totally convincing to me though.  My favorite saying from Napoleon is "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence" and that may apply here!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Although I'd tried to cancel my order for a $79 Kindle, it shipped last night via USPS. If the 3G Touch web browsing issue isn't settled by the time I receive it, I will probably send it back. A new Kindle is strictly in the "optional and nice to have" category, so I don't urgently need it, and if 3G browsing is available for the Touch, I've concluded it would be good to have even if I use it rarely (mainly when traveling abroad).
> 
> I suspect Dreamweaver is correct that the written description on the Touch is how it will be, though I hope she is wrong. The only reason I can conceive for Amazon not to publicly clarify the issue now is that either they are trying to avoid stories about "Amazon walks back capability of new Kindles" till after the device is out (though I suspect the backlash post-release will be worse if people are surprised) or that conceivably the issue of 3G web browsing is genuinely up in the air still yet--Perhaps they thought they could remove it quietly with no fuss, and are surprised by the amount of negative interest it has attracted. I assume that the instructions that ATT has about what to allow for the particular devices can be changed till fairly late in the game, so the decision may not have to be made for a few weeks. Neither of those reasons sounds totally convincing to me though. My favorite saying from Napoleon is "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence" and that may apply here!


I think it's just 1. An oversight and 2. A way to push people to the idea of paying for it in future 3g models. I'm hopeful it will work...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

It is possible that the free web browsing via the 3G has been eliminated all together. I saw this info on the Kindle License Agreement & Terms of Service page (Updated Sept 28, 2011):


> 2. Wireless Connectivity
> Use of Wireless Connectivity. Your Kindle uses wireless connectivity to allow you to shop for and download Digital Content from the Kindle Store. In general, we do not charge you for this use of wireless connectivity. Your Kindle may use wireless connectivity to make other services available to you for which we may charge you a fee, such as personal file download and subscriptions when you are located in another country. The fees and terms for such services are located in the Kindle Store and may change from time to time. If your Kindle functions with third party services, such as WI-FI access points, a third party may charge you fees for the use of those services.
> 
> Your Conduct. You may use the wireless connectivity provided by us only in connection with the Service. You may not use the wireless connectivity for any other purpose.


This is the link to the page:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200506200&#wireless

I did use the expermental web browser while travelling outside the US to check e-mail from family. Based on our schedule & itinerary, free wi-fi was not readily available.

I don't plan to cancel my order for the Kindle Touch 3G - it is still nice to get subscriptions wirelessly overseas. There was a small fee, but it was worth it to keep up with US news & sports.


----------



## Zai (Aug 2, 2010)

I paid extra for the 3g on the K3 but have since had only 2 occasions in a year where I downloaded a book away from home and needed 3g. Mostly, I have a 100 deep backlog of books on my kindle to choose from. I have used the browser in a pinch while on vacation or at work but since getting a smartphone, I doubt I would ever do this again. Thanks for the info though, if I upgrade, I'll definitely stick to the wifi only model. It is all I need now.


----------



## pjtjm (Aug 24, 2010)

It's official -- 

It may be one of the only times that I can ever remember being unhappy that I was right!   

From the Amazon Kindle Discussion 
The Amazon Kindle team says:

We apologize for the confusion. Our new Kindle Touch 3G enables you to connect to the Kindle Store, download books and periodicals, and access Wikipedia - all over 3G or Wi-Fi. Experimental web browsing (outside of Wikipedia) on Kindle Touch 3G is only available over Wi-Fi.

Our Kindle Keyboard 3G will continue to offer experimental web browsing over 3G or Wi-Fi


----------



## j.elliott (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who researched this, and to Amazon for letting us know.

This just means I will keep my 3G K3, and get a WiFi touch as well.  If I have them both with me abroad, I can use the 3G one to buy Amazon books, and it will download to both...is that correct?  As long as they're on the same account?

Now, my biggest decision is....Ads....or beautiful black and white, contemporary photographs of pens and pencils? Hmmm... That is a tough one.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

pjtjm said:


> It's official --
> 
> It may be one of the only times that I can ever remember being unhappy that I was right!
> 
> ...


I really appreciate being able to us 3G web browsing occasionally on my K3, so I guess I'll keep it and forego the Kindle Touch till I perhaps get a smart phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

pjtjm said:


> It's official --
> 
> It may be one of the only times that I can ever remember being unhappy that I was right!
> 
> ...


Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/?_encoding=UTF8&tag=kwab-20&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=201&cdPage=9&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx390HFZ5SRXHJ6&cdMsgID=MxIT1OGTA35WG1#MxIT1OGTA35WG1

I just cancelled my Touch order. Just as well that my $79 Kindle order did NOT get cancelled. I think I'll like buttons better than a touch screen anyway, but I'll regret not having the 3G browsing for emergencies.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

j.elliott said:


> No, the book will not download to your wifi kindle until it is able to connect to wifi. Your 3G kindle will of course have the book on it, but it won't go to the other unless it connects to wifi.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be keeping my order for my Touch. To me it's no big deal. As long as I can still buy books wherever I am, it doesn't really matter. I don't ever use my Kindle for other browsing as it is. I have my phone and iPad for that.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I canceled my Kindle Touch 3G and ordered the wifi instead.


----------



## j.elliott (Jun 27, 2011)

This just means I will keep my 3G K3, and get a WiFi touch as well. If I have them both with me abroad, I can use the 3G one to buy Amazon books, and it will download to both...is that correct? As long as they're on the same account?
[/quote]

No, the book will not download to your wifi kindle until it is able to connect to wifi. Your 3G kindle will of course have the book on it, but it won't go to the other unless it connects to wifi.

********

OK--Thanks for letting me know. ;-)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This may help me choose whether or not to get the Fire. Yes, I know it's only WiFi, but if I'm only going to have WiFi access anyway, I might as well get the tablet. (I have the K3 WiFi-only, in any case.) If I really need 3G access, there's always my BlackBerry.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This may help me choose whether or not to get the Fire. Yes, I know it's only WiFi, but if I'm only going to have WiFi access anyway, I might as well get the tablet. (I have the K3 WiFi-only, in any case.) If I really need 3G access, there's always my BlackBerry.


That will be a good option when you are in the country that your mobile phone plan is in but if you travel overseas, the free 3G on the kindle was a major benefit to check email. But that option has gone now. $50 extra seems a lot just for the ease of access to only Amazon store on 3G. As opposed to the original model where 3G gave you free access to the internet.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> That will be a good option when you are in the country that your mobile phone plan is in but if you travel overseas, the free 3G on the kindle was a major benefit to check email. But that option has gone now. $50 extra seems a lot just for the ease of access to only Amazon store on 3G. As opposed to the original model where 3G gave you free access to the internet.


I agree. My K3g was amazing during my trip to Japan. I didn't have an international cel phone and was traveling around the country, but I could check my email via Kindle even while zipping around on the trains! Simply fantastic to have that option and worth the extra $50 for that single trip alone!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/amazon-puts-the-kibosh-on-kindle-touch-3gs-experimental-browsin/

I wouldn't be surprised if this happens. So you'll only be able to use it via wi-fi now. I remember some of you saying you use it at work, school etc.

What do you think?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***merged latest post with existing thread on the topic.***


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I never use the browser. I have an iPhone & iPad. I tried it once or twice, it's just too clunky. I've only bought the wi-fi versions of the Kindle & that's what I'll be getting for the Touch.


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

I heard from Amazon tech support that Shelfari won't be available for 3G either. That surprises me.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a WiFi K3. I was tempted by the 3G K3, but I got it for a Christmas present, so the choice was taken our of my hands. But without the browser, I wouldn't find the new 3G model at all tempting. My Kindle is so stuffed with books that I have no shortage of books to read, and if the only thing you can do with 3G is to buy books, then I'm not interested.

I do use the browser now and then, if I want to look something up quickly and not bother with turning on the computer. I might do this early in the morning or late at night when I don't feel like going to the computer. I'll be sticking with my K3, but if I never need a new reader, I won't be considering the 3G model.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all of the updates on this situation!  I had pre-ordered both the Touch Wifi and Touch 3g because I was torn on which one to get.  I currently have a K2 US and have used the 3G to purchase books while traveling in the past.  What I really wanted the Touch 3g for was more for the experimental browser when traveling abroad.  Given that I now get many of by books through the library which is wifi only, I don't see the 3g as a necessity for me, especially for a 50% price differential.  Besides that, I have an iPhone I could use in a pinch.  So...I cancelled the 3g order and will keep the Touch Wifi.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> Actually, he only promised to call if web browsing is NOT available over 3G. If he doesn't call, I'm to assume that things are as he told me. I'll let y'all know what I hear.


I'm doing to know how this came out!

Did Amazon's customer service representative finally call you and say, "It turns out you were right. You can't browse the web using the 3G connection on the new Kindles?"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Haven't heard a word from the Kindle CS rep since that call. In fairness to him, I can conceive of him being told not to call or discuss until the official way to get the news out was devised.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm kind of surprised they haven't yanked 3G browsing all the way back to the first generation Kindle through a firmware update.  But they used to advertise free 3G without a disclaimer regarding the browser, so I think they are kind of stuck when it comes down to the Prue 2011 Kindles unless they want to look like all the cell carriers by going back on their advertising.

Gene


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I own a K3 WiFi, and never felt tempted by the 3G model.

I'm not interested in general web browsing or email access on a Kindle. All I want to do is be able to buy books off my Kindle when I need to; I have WiFi at home, and when I'm on the road I'm never so desperate that I can't wait to find a WiFi hotspot to add a new book to my Kindle.

80 percent of the time, I buy books off my laptop or desktop Web browser anyway, and have them sent to my Kindle.

Once I actually bought a book by accident that I didn't want because I tried futzing around on the WiFi browser... and had to call Amazon for a refund/return.

So this isn't a huge issue for me.

If I were ever to buy a Kindle Fire, maybe I'd want somewhat greater Web access. But for how I use my Kindle, WiFi only is plenty, thanks.


----------

